# Tarpon on artificails



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

sight casting w/o local K. is a tough one....
nearest?....Lake worth inlet in the "boil"

s.e. fl during the mullet run off the beach

otherwise?????????it is a drive

help out guys


----------



## BMahoney.STC (Aug 26, 2017)

I don't mind a drive I have trailered my boat to all areas of Florida, like I said I will make it a trip and fish several days. I understand it would be hard but would like to give it my best shot. I will use bait if the fish are being stubborn. Just want some ideas on the best places to fish for tarpon, around the south east.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Flamingo in late winter... and all the fish will be in Whitewater and Oyster Bays in the interior... It's the southern tip of mainland Florida and Everglades National Park will have the big fish up in three to six feet of water - just hanging out, rolling occasionally - if it's warm enough (long before they show up down in the Keys...).

Your best bet there is to hook up with a guide your first day in the Park to get you pointed in the right direction - then fish on your own the following day or two. An email request will get you a brochure by return mail... 
[email protected]

For those not aware, it's a simple matter to toss lures at fish you can see while you have a live bait off the back of your boat about 100 to 150 feet behind you. Every now and then you end up with a double header that way...

Just nothing like the 'glades....


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

On the east coast of florida, any inlet south of say the palm coast will have tarpon in the summer months...


----------

